# Clarified Butter - What else?



## CrystalWriter (Jun 27, 2012)

After tasting my friends, potted salmon. 

I was wondering what other items you could pot and seal with clarified butter. I know things would need to be cooked beforehand. Plus from what I've googled seems to be done with fish & seafood, but I was wondering if anything else could be done.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2012)

You can use any meat, poultry or fish.  Vary the seasonings.


----------

